# All Indicators have been donated.



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Any one think'n bout ice fish'n...how many of you have looked at the equipment maybe even started up the Auger or Snowmobile. How about checking the batteries on those fancy flashers or other gizmos one takes on the ice. I know I have.

Anyhoo to cut to the chase...as most of you know we won't go ice fish'n without a quality indicator on the rod. So with that being said, I was able to procure a few extras of the Action Bite Indicators from the manufacturer. These are the Lite Action indicators primarily rated for panfish like Perch and Crappie. We've caught SMB and Trout with the lite indictors. These indictors can also be used for soft water fishing. If anyone is interested let me know. OBTW will cost you nothing/nada/zero...

I'll need an address to mail to so PM your address if you desire one to ops check this season.

Here's the video I did up several seasons ago...the bite indicator used was the lite indicator.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Action Bite Indicators (aka Spring Bobbers)*

I still use the one that you gave me 2 years ago.
I love it.
Best indicator that I have ever used.
Now all we need is some ICE!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Action Bite Indicators (aka Spring Bobbers)*

Those are pretty cool...makes me wonder how many fish I missed while ice fishing. Probably had bites I never even knew about.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Action Bite Indicators (aka Spring Bobbers)*



> Any one think'n bout ice fish'n


HEY, HEY, HEY......don't be talk'in about this crap already.... :twisted:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Action Bite Indicators (aka Spring Bobbers)*

Now, Now, .45.
One can dream about things to come, can't one?
Just because I'm excited to get back on the hard deck, it doesn't mean that it will come any faster.
I also love fall fishing but with the weather that we have had in the last couple of years, I have almost forgot what fall is.
I'm still waiting for you and K2 to hook up on the ice.
Perhaps she could meet you sometime and present you with your very own Action Bite Indicator.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Action Bite Indicators (aka Spring Bobbers)*



Grandpa D said:


> I'm still waiting for you and K2 to hook up on the ice.
> Perhaps she could meet you sometime and present you with your very own Action Bite Indicator.


This could be the upcoming hard deck year when .45 and us have the fateful meet up...of course I'll hand deliver him an Action Bite Indicator...maybe sawsman will be along and will give him one also. :O--O: :O--O: Think'n Grandpa D you'll have to make the arrangements...


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Action Bite Indicators (aka Spring Bobbers)*



bwhntr said:


> Those are pretty cool...makes me wonder how many fish I missed while ice fishing. Probably had bites I never even knew about.


Just need a PM with address then you can be the judge to see if you get more hook-em-ups... 8) 8)


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Action Bite Indicators (aka Spring Bobbers)*

Where are these sold? I've tried a couple types of indicators before, and had nothing but trouble with the eye's iceing up.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

All indicators have been donated. Anyone desiring an indicator they can be purchased from the maker. Here's the link.

http://www.actiontackleproducts.com/abi.html


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I still have some indicators but, have gone to Mr. Jiggers.
Got to tired of the eye's icing up all the time and it's just
Easier for me to watch the whole pole then just the tip these days :O)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

blueboy22 said:


> I still have some indicators but, have gone to Mr. Jiggers.
> Got to tired of the eye's icing up all the time and it's just
> Easier for me to watch the whole pole then just the tip these days :O)


I use both! 

-DallanC


----------



## CoyoteSpinner (Aug 18, 2010)

Sorry I missed them. I have several and they are my favorites. Tried fashioning some out of old guitar strings. But their's is a quality product. 

Of note: They claim that if you send the a photo of your catch with the Action Bite - they'll send you another one. Wish there was a way I could email/post a photo for them. Rarely do hardcopies these days.

PS: I use both a Mr Jigger and the spring bobber. Personally don't think they are mutually exclusive. But depends on what size bites you get.

I've used them in the summer too - great for vertical jigging.


----------



## CoyoteSpinner (Aug 18, 2010)

One other note: K2s - don't know if you have the Action Tackle makers ear, but one suggestion would be to color code - either the bead, or the plastic wrap - so you can tell apart the different actions. Hard to tell light from ultralight as they look very similar.


----------

